# شريط :أخطأت اليك" - مريم بطرس



## tamer9002 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

مش تحمل وتطلع قولي رايك المشاركة اهم 
احلي من كدة مش هتلاقوا شريط مريم بطرس اخطات ليك وبنفس قوة بعد شريط متعولش الهم 
1-اخطات ليك
2-سمعت يارب
3-انت ابويا
4-البعد عنك 
5-يوم ميلادك
6-ناسي الخطايا
7-ما احلي السجود 
8-لسه الباب 
http://www.4shared.com/file/34476543/dc4e360a/_________.html?s=1
مستني ردودكم علشان استمر
تامر


----------



## cobcob (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث واجمد شريط مريم بطرس اخطات ليك بعد متعولش الهم*

*احنا كده مش ملاحقين نشكرك على ايه ولا ايه
ميرسى يا تامر على الشريط الجميل ده*​


----------



## ginajoojoo (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث واجمد شريط مريم بطرس اخطات ليك بعد متعولش الهم*

على رأيك يا ماريان 
تامر عمال ينزل الشرايط على المنتدى زى الرز
ميرسى على الحصرية الجامده دى ياتامر..ربنا يقويك​


----------



## سامحنى يا فادى (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث واجمد شريط مريم بطرس اخطات ليك بعد متعولش الهم*

ربى لست مستحقا ان تجعلنى لك ابنا لكن اجعلنا كاحد اجراؤك    صلوا من اجلى وشكرا جدا على الترانيم اصلى ان المسيح يجعلها سبب توبه حقيقى دون عودة للخطية امين


----------



## tamer9002 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث واجمد شريط مريم بطرس اخطات ليك بعد متعولش الهم*

مرسي يا جماعه علي ردودكم ونفسي تقولوا لاصحابكم لانتشار الخدمة 
تامر


----------



## marmar_nader (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث واجمد شريط مريم بطرس اخطات ليك بعد متعولش الهم*

ربنا يباركك علي روحك دي و غيرتك علي الخدمه و علي النفوس و تبقي سبب بركه في حياه الناس يا تامر و ربنا يديك سؤل قلبك ترانيم رائعه و معزيه جدا


----------



## ريمون يعقوب (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث واجمد شريط مريم بطرس اخطات ليك بعد متعولش الهم*

شريط روعة بجد من غير مجاملة


----------



## ريمون يعقوب (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث واجمد شريط مريم بطرس اخطات ليك بعد متعولش الهم*

بس صراحم من غير زعل الصوت مش اوى


----------



## manshy10000 (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*البوم مريم بطرس2007 أخطأت ليك فى المنتدى دة وبس*

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الالة الواحد امين


لاول مرة فى كل المنتديات البوم مريم بطرس الجديد (أخطأت ليك )

رجاء اغلاق الكولايزر عند سماع الشريط لان الشريط دة صوتة مش بجودة عالية
لان الشريط دة طبعا لسة مانزلش
بس انا قولت لازم منتدى الكنيسة يسمعة


وللمسيح كل المجد من الان واللى الابد امين

للتحميل من هنا 
:fun_lol:

http://www.4shared.com/file/32193776/3f7eaff2/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=9b1e29e9


----------



## ربنا موجود (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: البوم مريم بطرس2007 أخطأت ليك فى المنتدى دة وبس*

*يا الشريط ده عندى من 2005
 انت لسه صاحى ولا ايه
على العموم تشكزززززززززززز*​


----------



## mina3338 (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: احدث واجمد شريط مريم بطرس اخطات ليك بعد متعولش الهم*

_*شكرا لتعبك ياتامر والشريط بجد حلو*_​


----------



## romario (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: احدث واجمد شريط مريم بطرس اخطات ليك بعد متعولش الهم*

*ربنا يعوض تعبك خير​*


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (27 يناير 2008)

*شريط أخطأت اليك - مريم بطرس*








للتحميل من هنا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/31649690/f29c438e/aktat_alek_marem_botrs.html​


----------



## Meriamty (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط مريم بطرس اخطات ليك*











​


----------



## batates (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط مريم بطرس اخطات ليك*


----------



## ميزوا (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط مريم بطرس اخطات ليك*

ميرسى ياجميل على الشريط الرائع
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط مريم بطرس اخطات ليك*

شكرا على مروركم وربنا يبارك خدمتك  
صلوى من اجلى ارجوكممممممممم


----------



## فادية (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط مريم بطرس اخطات ليك*

ميرسي  خالص  
تسلم  ايديك​


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط مريم بطرس اخطات ليك*

شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليك 

جارى التحميل​


----------



## flopater (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: احدث واجمد شريط مريم بطرس اخطات ليك بعد متعولش الهم*

*مفيش حاجة واصله عندي *
علي العموم تكرم


----------



## merola (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: احدث واجمد شريط مريم بطرس اخطات ليك بعد متعولش الهم*

_*مريم بطرس صوتها جميل و الشريط اجمل 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*_


----------



## شادي شوكت شوقي (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: احدث واجمد شريط مريم بطرس اخطات ليك بعد متعولش الهم*

لعلمكم يجماعه شريط أخطأت ليك كان قبل ماتعولش الهم وأنا من أشد المعجبين بصوت مريم.


----------



## شادي شوكت شوقي (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: احدث واجمد شريط مريم بطرس اخطات ليك بعد متعولش الهم*

وطبعا ماننساش ان الشريط كله من توزيع موسيقي الفنان المبدع جون اسطفانوس.


----------



## oesi no (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: احدث واجمد شريط مريم بطرس اخطات ليك بعد متعولش الهم*

الف شكر يا شادى على المعلومة 
محتاجين معلوماتك الحلوة دى


----------



## شادي شوكت شوقي (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: احدث واجمد شريط مريم بطرس اخطات ليك بعد متعولش الهم*

معلومه مايعرفهاش غير المستمعين الجيدين للمزيكا: مقدمة ترانيم سمعت يارب صوتك؛ لسه الباب مفتوح؛ البعد عنك. ( موسيقي تركي ) وأبدع في استخدامها الفنان جون اسطفانوس.


----------



## شادي شوكت شوقي (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: احدث واجمد شريط مريم بطرس اخطات ليك بعد متعولش الهم*

المنتدي بجد رائع وأروع مافيه احترام حقوق الآخرين . ولذلك قررت بأن أهدي لكم مجموعه من ترانيم الخاصة بفريق صوت الرب وبعض من الترانيم الخاصة بي لكني لا أعرف ان اضيفها للموقع فأرجو الافاده من طرفكم أخوكم :شادي شوكت.


----------



## oesi no (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: احدث واجمد شريط مريم بطرس اخطات ليك بعد متعولش الهم*

اممممممممم 
بسيطة اخى شادى 
لحظات يكون لديك لينك شرح بالصور لكيفيه رفع الترانيم 
سلام ونعمة ​


----------



## oesi no (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: احدث واجمد شريط مريم بطرس اخطات ليك بعد متعولش الهم*

شرح الرفع على موقع 4shared 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33835​


----------



## Meriamty (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: احدث واجمد شريط مريم بطرس اخطات ليك بعد متعولش الهم*


















​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: احدث واجمد شريط مريم بطرس اخطات ليك بعد متعولش الهم*

_ميرسي ليك خاااااااااالص ياتامر على الشريط الجميل دة 
 وربنا يعوضك _​


----------



## gigidusoudan (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد: احدث واجمد شريط مريم بطرس اخطات ليك بعد متعولش الهم*

jaime bien le montada et merci pour tout les taraneem qu'il ya la dans   shokran ala kol shi fi al montada rabina yi bakikom


----------



## عماد زكي (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد: احدث واجمد شريط مريم بطرس اخطات ليك بعد متعولش الهم*

شكرا جدااااااااا على الشريط وجاري التحميل


----------



## عماد زكي (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد: احدث واجمد شريط مريم بطرس اخطات ليك بعد متعولش الهم*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## ramez_iz (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد: احدث واجمد شريط مريم بطرس اخطات ليك بعد متعولش الهم*

*شكرااااااااا خالص ياتامر ربنا يعوضك الشريط هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايل....​*


----------



## ramez_iz (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد: احدث واجمد شريط مريم بطرس اخطات ليك بعد متعولش الهم*

ميرسى خالص وربنا يعوضكم وعلى فكره انا عضو جديد


----------



## ميلاد لولو (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد: احدث واجمد شريط مريم بطرس اخطات ليك بعد متعولش الهم*

شريط جميل جدا جدا والف شكر


----------



## FADY_TEMON (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: احدث واجمد شريط مريم بطرس اخطات ليك بعد متعولش الهم*

*شكرا لتعبك ياتامر*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: احدث واجمد شريط مريم بطرس اخطات ليك بعد متعولش الهم*

شكرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## megaman (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: احدث واجمد شريط مريم بطرس اخطات ليك بعد متعولش الهم*

الف شكر وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## bahy (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*..::فقط&حصرى::..بعد طول انتظار...مريم بطرس...البوم( اخطات ليك)...نسخه اصليه و لأول مرة بالمنتديات*

البوم مريم بطرس
أخطأت ليك

نسخة أصليه
و صوت نقى جدا

ترانيم الشريط
1-أخطأت ليك
2-سمعت يا رب صوتك
3-أنت أبونا
4-البعد عنك
5-يوم ميلادك
6-ناسى الخطايا
7-ما أحلى السجود

األبوم كامل من لينك واحد بحجم صغير جدا
http://rapidshare.com/files/144935619/mariam_botros_-_a5ta2t_leek_-_by_bahy.rar

صلو من أجلى

يرجى التثبيت ولو و لفترة​


----------



## احلى ديانة (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ..::فقط&حصرى::..بعد طول انتظار...مريم بطرس...البوم( اخطات ليك)...نسخه اصليه و لأول مرة بالمنتديات*

شكرا ليك اخى الغالى على الشريط

وجارى التحميل 

وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير​


----------



## oesi no (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ..::فقط&حصرى::..بعد طول انتظار...مريم بطرس...البوم( اخطات ليك)...نسخه اصليه و لأول مرة بالمنتديات*

الف شكر ليك يا دكتورنا 
ربنا يبارك تعبك​


----------



## bahy (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ..::فقط&حصرى::..بعد طول انتظار...مريم بطرس...البوم( اخطات ليك)...نسخه اصليه و لأول مرة بالمنتديات*



احلى ديانة قال:


> شكرا ليك اخى الغالى على الشريط
> 
> وجارى التحميل
> 
> وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير​



الف شكر على الكلام احلو ده و ردك اجميل​


----------



## bahy (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ..::فقط&حصرى::..بعد طول انتظار...مريم بطرس...البوم( اخطات ليك)...نسخه اصليه و لأول مرة بالمنتديات*



oesi_no قال:


> الف شكر ليك يا دكتورنا
> ربنا يبارك تعبك​



الف شكر يا مشرفنا
و ربنا يخليك لينا يا جو


----------



## shery18 (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: احدث واجمد شريط مريم بطرس اخطات ليك بعد متعولش الهم*

thanks


----------



## امير القلوب (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: احدث واجمد شريط مريم بطرس اخطات ليك بعد متعولش الهم*

شكر ليك وللمنتدي  ربنا يعوضك علي تعبك


----------



## bahy (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ..::فقط&حصرى::..بعد طول انتظار...مريم بطرس...البوم( اخطات ليك)...نسخه اصليه و لأول مرة بالمنتديات*

هوه الشريط مش عاجبكو ولا ايه

​


----------



## babamena (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ..::فقط&حصرى::..بعد طول انتظار...مريم بطرس...البوم( اخطات ليك)...نسخه اصليه و لأول مرة بالمنتديات*

لا يعمل شكرا على ايه حال


----------



## bahy (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ..::فقط&حصرى::..بعد طول انتظار...مريم بطرس...البوم( اخطات ليك)...نسخه اصليه و لأول مرة بالمنتديات*

الشريط شغال بس لازم تفك الضغط الاول


----------



## mareen (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: احدث واجمد شريط مريم بطرس اخطات ليك بعد متعولش الهم*

2kter 7ega bgd b7bha el traneem merci 4 u god bless u


----------



## bahy (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ..::فقط&حصرى::..بعد طول انتظار...مريم بطرس...البوم( اخطات ليك)...نسخه اصليه و لأول مرة بالمنتديات*

thx all for those words


----------



## الانبا ونس (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ..::فقط&حصرى::..بعد طول انتظار...مريم بطرس...البوم( اخطات ليك)...نسخه اصليه و لأول مرة بالمنتديات*

*مليون الف شكررررررررررر وجارى التحميل​*


----------



## medhat_2014 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: احدث واجمد شريط مريم بطرس اخطات ليك بعد متعولش الهم*

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## bahy (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ..::فقط&حصرى::..بعد طول انتظار...مريم بطرس...البوم( اخطات ليك)...نسخه اصليه و لأول مرة بالمنتديات*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *مليون الف شكررررررررررر وجارى التحميل​*



شكرا على مرورك  ردك الجميل


----------



## samehzaki (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: احدث واجمد شريط مريم بطرس اخطات ليك بعد متعولش الهم*

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## minaaioup (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ..::فقط&حصرى::..بعد طول انتظار...مريم بطرس...البوم( اخطات ليك)...نسخه اصليه و لأول مرة بالمنتديات*

*مرسي وجاري التحميل ولو معاك ألبومات تاني جديده لمريم بطرس ياريت ترفعها​*


----------



## بيبو1 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: احدث واجمد شريط مريم بطرس اخطات ليك بعد متعولش الهم*

حقيقى يا تامر شريط اكتر من رائع شكرا لتعبك


----------



## Jesus Saves (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ..::فقط&حصرى::..بعد طول انتظار...مريم بطرس...البوم( اخطات ليك)...نسخه اصليه و لأول مرة بالمنتديات*

شكرا على الشريط 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## samehzaki (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: احدث واجمد شريط مريم بطرس اخطات ليك بعد متعولش الهم*

اولا سلام المسيح معك دائما الف شكر لك لردك على واشكرك على اخلاق المسيحين بخوص سرعة الرد الرب معك فلا يعوزك شي:gy0000:ئا


----------



## مينا فؤاد كامل (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: احدث واجمد شريط مريم بطرس اخطات ليك بعد متعولش الهم*

شكراً كتير وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ياتامر


----------



## bahy (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ..::فقط&حصرى::..بعد طول انتظار...مريم بطرس...البوم( اخطات ليك)...نسخه اصليه و لأول مرة بالمنتديات*

شكرا على المرور و كلامكم الحلو ده


----------



## te-agya-maria (6 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## samehzaki (6 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يباركك شريط رائع ياريت شرائط لمرنمينبنفس الجمال


----------



## mina_star300 (14 فبراير 2009)

شريط ممتاز يا تامر وربنا يعوض تعبك وخدمتك   :t16::give_rose:36_3_15::20:


----------



## michael_nbe (14 فبراير 2009)

ميرسى على الشريط الجميل ده
صوتها جميل قوى


----------



## BeBo0o0o (16 أبريل 2009)

*شريط ( اخطأت اليك ).لــ مريم بطرس.انقى صوت واعلى جوده واقل مساحه عندنا هنــــــــا وبــس*

هنـــــــــــــــــــا وبـــــــــس
 شريط (اخطــــــــــــــــــــات اليــــــــــــك)
 لــــ مـــــــــريـــــم بطــرس
 انقى صوت واعـــلى جوده واقـــل مساحه







*****





 Quality : CdQ 128 Kbps 
 Format : Mp3
 Size : 34MB
  *****







 Track_1
اخطــات الــيــك
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?kzqt5itzjcj





 Track_2
 انـــت ابـــويــــا
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zunmmmknt5m





 Track_3
 فى البعـــد عنـــك
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zmdyntdjmua





 Track_4
 لســه الباب مفتوح
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?kg4dwory13m





 Track_5
 مــا احلى السجـــود
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?krqxmm0jydz





 Track_6
 سمعت يارب صوتــك
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?wvimzmyudyy





 Track_7
 يــوم ميـــلادك
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?3lzmwbzj0z2





 Track_8
 ناســـى الخطــايـــا
 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nvmgzgtyihx








  * لتحميل الشريط كامل بمساحة 33 ميجا *





 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?03joij2nqdh

 +++
  اذكـــرونى فـى صــــــلواتكـــم
 +++

 +++BeBo0o+++



 ياجماعه الشريط ملوش حل بجد يارب يعجبكــــــــــــــــــو بس انا متاكد انو هيعجبكو اوى وباذن يســوع تنالوا منو البركه
  +++امـــــــــــــين+++
   ومستنــــــــــــــــى اسمــــــــــــــــــــــــع ردودكـــــــــــو ورائيـــــــــــــكو
  ده لـــــــــــــو مش يضيقـــــو طبـــــعا:t30::t30::t30:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شريط(اخطات اليك).لــ مريم بطرس.انقى صوت واعلى جوده واقل مساحه عندنا هنــــــــا وبــس*

رااااااااااااااائع جدا يا بيبو 

طبعا تستاهل ردود 

واجمل ردود كمان 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررسى كتير على الشريط 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tonylovejesus (16 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شريط(اخطات اليك).لــ مريم بطرس.انقى صوت واعلى جوده واقل مساحه عندنا هنــــــــا وبــس*

ميرسى كتير على الشريط


----------



## god love 2011 (16 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شريط(اخطات اليك).لــ مريم بطرس.انقى صوت واعلى جوده واقل مساحه عندنا هنــــــــا وبــس*

_ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررررررر على الشريط
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما_​


----------



## kalimooo (16 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شريط(اخطات اليك).لــ مريم بطرس.انقى صوت واعلى جوده واقل مساحه عندنا هنــــــــا وبــس*



شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## lovely dove (16 أبريل 2009)

*رد: شريط(اخطات اليك).لــ مريم بطرس.انقى صوت واعلى جوده واقل مساحه عندنا هنــــــــا وبــس*


مرسي كتير يابيبو لتعبك 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى ليك على الشريط​


----------



## magdy ossef (20 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يعوضك فعلا شريط جميل


----------



## thelover010 (24 يوليو 2009)

*رد: رد على: احدث واجمد شريط مريم بطرس اخطات ليك بعد متعولش الهم*



cobcob قال:


> *احنا كده مش ملاحقين نشكرك على ايه ولا ايه
> ميرسى يا تامر على الشريط الجميل ده*​



:a4:


----------



## just member (24 يوليو 2009)

*اكتير حلوة *
*شكرا لك*
**​


----------



## peter 2008 (25 يوليو 2009)

شكرا يا تامر على الشريط


----------



## kooky maher (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*بجد بجد شريط جامد مووت ومريم اصلا صوتها تحفة مرسي لتعبك* :99::99:


----------



## raoufebotross (5 فبراير 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## madonna_2008 (2 أغسطس 2010)

*thxxxxxxxx*


----------



## nermeen1 (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا ليك وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## dr.mg (24 مارس 2011)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Joseph2011 (27 مارس 2011)

حلو جدا الالبوم دة تسلم ايدك ياحبيبي


----------



## king son (28 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا تامر ربنا يعوضك ويباركك


----------



## ماريان جورج (4 أكتوبر 2011)

على فكره الالبوم جميل جدا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم بخير (ياعدرا ياام النور سهلى الامور وابعدى الشرورعن منتدا الكنيسه لانه بيحبك علطوووووووووووووووووول)


----------



## shereen73 (15 فبراير 2012)

_*Thank u so much​*_


----------

